# ifpw Process ID



## kalman84 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello,

I'm quite new to IPFW. I'd only like to know if it's possible to apply rules on the basis of the process ID (not user). I mean, how can I filter for example Skype packets?

I saw the "user ID" option but a "process ID" seems to not exist.

Thanks in advance for your availability.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 27, 2010)

Create a "skype" user, and run Skype as that user (via wrapper script using su() or sudo())?


----------



## kalman84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you!

But I should create at least as many users as the number of Netrwork interfaces and then running each program as the user that corresponds to the selected interface.
Ok I know I'm not going to have like 100 different interfaces... but anyways is a quite... raw approach (forgive me the term, i think it's a very good idea I'm only looking for something more scalable).

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 28, 2010)

Does IPFW handle _group_ IDs as well?


----------



## phoenix (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, it does.  UID and GID.  Good call.


----------

